
Show HN: ScopeAround –– A Smart and Versatile Camera Like No Other Camera - jacobxi
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1005631155/scopearound-smart-and-versatile-wifi-video-camera
======
xkcd-sucks
If you don't want to wait/pay too much, there's something similar available at
Harbor Freight.

[http://m.harborfreight.com/digital-inspection-
camera-61839.h...](http://m.harborfreight.com/digital-inspection-
camera-61839.html)

~~~
henryzq817
These industrial ones are not designed for personal use

------
henryzq817
This looks much cooler and easier to use than the industrial ones. Would love
one!

------
plumelee
A very nice product!

------
azha0122
This is awesome!

